# Working the flow team at target?



## Notionama (Sep 7, 2013)

So, It's been about a month since I've had a job but my last job was handed to me and my hand was tightly held through most of the job. I really had a huge shield basically from getting fired till these people got pissed off enough about my gravy train job and got my fired.

So, i am starting from the bottom. I got a job at target and i'm going to orientation for the flow team tomorrow but i'm dying a little on the inside just thinking about something going wrong. I have no idea what to expect and i'm freaking out about it. I think i am getting a truck pushing job.


----------

